# Supply, NC - Raleigh M B&T



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: RALEIGH: Petfinder

*My Contact Info*


Brunswick County Animal Services
Supply, NC
910-754-8204


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

very much wish i could.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

any information on this boy? I see nothing age temperment etc.. Anyone that can give some information?


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

There isn't any info on his PetFinder page. You will probably need to call the shelter to get info on him and see if they can temp test him for you. 
He is such a beautiful boy!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

I went to evaluate this boy today. Did not go well. He is about 2 yrs old, very large, very strong, and unfortunately, very unstable temperment. He apparently likes some people but not others. He has had no training, and is very dominant. We took him outside to assess. The lady from the shelter who has been feeding him was handling him. He kept pulling on the lead, so she gave him a quick tug on lead to attempt to correct him. He turned on her. She moved quickly, and he did not break skin, but he went for her face and arms. She will have a few bruises. He was taken to the back and will most likely be PTS later today or tomorrow. He is entirely too unpredictable, and too much of a liability to adopt out. 

I hope he finds peace at the bridge. He is the victim of an irresponsible owner who did not take the time to train him or correct him appropriately as a pup. Wish I had better news to report.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

How sad.  He's a gorgeous dog.


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

That is sad, but like you said, at least he will find peace at the bridge.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Still listed as adoptable


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

I believe he was PTS earlier this week. He is not on the main petfinder site for shelter, so might be a computer glitch. After he lunged at the shelter lady he was brought to the back kennels where public is not allowed. They would not adopt him out. Hope he has found peace at the bridge.


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Sorry to hear, was a good looking boy.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

How sad.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

RIP beautiful boy. Sorry this world failed you, run free at the Bridge......
_________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

